# Vinyl Cutter Not working correctly



## Trick440 (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you guys have any ideas. I'm thinking maybe my computer is too slow?

I have a Vinyl Express R Series cutter. I'm using the software that comes with it, Apprentice 8. It did say it requires a computer running at 2Ghz w/ 2Gb of ram. My computer is only a 1.8Ghz w/ 2.25Gb of ram.

The problem is when I go to print a large text. 37"x5.5". It will start to cut it and then out of nowhere it will cut a weird angle. Continuously does this. We reloaded software, updated drivers. tried it on another computer (again a slower 1, 1.6Ghz), I even had a tech take remote control of the computer and check all the settings, We also sent the plotter back and recieved a new plotter. Same problem... its slightly different, like the weird cut happens in a different place.

It would be hard to believe I recieved a second bad plotter.

I don't know..


----------



## gspotstudio (Nov 11, 2008)

Does this problem happen on smaller text? Have you tried just printing a few of the larger letters? I have a hard time believing that while your computer doesn't "measure" up to the exact specifics recommended by the manufacturer it's not off by much. Do you have any other programs running? Vista or XP? Sorry for all the questions but as someone with years troubleshooting computers it could be a multitude of things and I know more about computers than that brand of cutter.


----------



## Trick440 (Nov 21, 2008)

The limited amount of small text I have cut, cut fine. I haven't tried printing just a few of the large letters. This is Windows XP with nothing else running.

We also tried different fonts and it still didn't work.

I'm trying to find someone with a faster computer to come over and give it a try.


----------



## Spot_Worker (Oct 22, 2008)

...hhhmmmm On an older system we had was a 90mhz with smallnumber of ram,13 years ago..... We had the same problem. We couldn't tell if it was the computer or the cutter. We chocked it up to, to large of a file. I think, for us, the cutter had to little ram on it to buffer it right. Just a thought.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

That's what it sounds like to me, RAM on the cutter not the computer. Those specs you gave was for the software to operate, and it seems to be operating correctly, sounds like a buffer problem with the cutter itself.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

One thing you could try is downloading a trial version of signblazer or some other software and try it and see if it works ok with that software.


----------



## Trick440 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. I'm going to try it on a 3Ghz machine this weekend. I will also try that Signblazer software. 

If it don't work after all that, then I will have some complaining power about the cutter not having enough ram.

I'll let you know whatever the results are.


----------



## Spot_Worker (Oct 22, 2008)

Plz do.....


----------



## Trick440 (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok well, I tried the faster machine and still didn't work. I wrote the company...

"Mr. Gripp,

We have a problem. I tried the new cutter and it does not work properly. I paid to have a technician come out with a top of the line system and try this cutter, again it did not work.

The problem is either the software or my guess, the RAM on the cutter.

I would like this matter handled seriously. The original cutter was delived over 2 weeks ago, I have spent over 10hrs, trying to get this to work and have nothing to show for it. I'm losing money on this, jobs are not getting done.

With all due respect your customer service has been top notch. I appreciate the quick responses your guys have given. I just am up to my limit with the frustration of this cutter. I hope you will resolve this matter quickly, in all seriousness I would highly recommend refunding the money and washing your hands of the issue. I know how I am, I get deeply involved in anything I do and frequent many online forums regarding my intrests. If the matter is not resolved quickly, (like I said I'm losing money), I will be expressing my frustrations and opinions on these forums. I already have a post regarding this matter.

Please don't be offended by the above comments. I hope you can understand my position. Who knows maybe its just the software, or maybe we can easily increase the ram of the cutter, hell you could have 30 of these things sitting with bad ram and not even know it.

I hope I'm not off the ball and expecting too much out of the cutter? I would expect a text of 38"x6" to be an easy task for this cutter. Honestly I would really expect even a full 2'x4' text to be in the realm on the cutters capabilities. (And would hope a 2'X8') Am I off here?

Welcome back from your vacation. 

I hope you can help. Thank you, "

Just out of curiousity, what should I expect from a low end cutter? Only reason I bought one is to letter my van. Anything extra is a bonus. I do have access to a heat press 

Again tnx for the help. I hope soon I can be on here learning, putting it to use and eventually contributing myself. .. and having fun.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I have cut text 10"x180" with a US Cutter refine.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I have not done alot of very large lettering but I have done 5" x 17" two layer with no problems on my LP 24. Over on the US Cutter Forum under their "gallery" section, there are tons of full Auto graphics that were done on all ranges of the US Cutter line up, I am sure many are from the Refine and LP series.


----------



## Spot_Worker (Oct 22, 2008)

On the new machine the biggest prob is roll off not cut size.....and yes I take the time fix roll off. Ram doesn't cost that much. Cheap bast**** it should cut to max of the roll. If it's a 15" cutter it should cut to almost 15". If not they are cutting corners...no pun.


----------



## Trick440 (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok to let you know.. we fixed the problem. Of course it was a simple fix. I was connected to the computer though a USB, well we plugs it in with a serial cable and it worked w/ no problems. I feel kinda dumb I did everything but that. I thought a USB was a top of the line way to connect but apperently not.

Anyways I'm happy its working, been cutting for the last couple hours.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Trick440 said:


> Ok to let you know.. we fixed the problem. Of course it was a simple fix. I was connected to the computer though a USB, well we plugs it in with a serial cable and it worked w/ no problems. I feel kinda dumb I did everything but that. I thought a USB was a top of the line way to connect but apperently not.
> 
> Anyways I'm happy its working, been cutting for the last couple hours.


One of the first things I suggest when customers running our cutters experience similar issues. USB chipsets that emulate Serial ports seem to be unstable. Not sure if it is the drivers, or the chipsets themselves.

Glad you got her figured out, and it was a simple solution.


----------



## Spot_Worker (Oct 22, 2008)

Thats a cool fix. The set up I had in the day didn't have usb.......I digress


----------



## ghinote (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm having this same issue with my R series cutter. I have been cutting with this machine for the past 8 months to a year without this problem then all of a sudden this started happening. I am connected through a USB cable because I do not have the option of using a Serial cable (using a laptop without a serial port)... any help in trying to figure out what this problem is would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Spot_Worker (Oct 22, 2008)

Did you add anything just before the problem? New printer...scanner or any thing that uses usb or a driver?


----------



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

ghinote said:


> I'm having this same issue with my R series cutter. I have been cutting with this machine for the past 8 months to a year without this problem then all of a sudden this started happening. I am connected through a USB cable because I do not have the option of using a Serial cable (using a laptop without a serial port)... any help in trying to figure out what this problem is would be greatly appreciated.


You can get a USB to serial cable for about $20 at Fry's - I have one for my DesignJet 350c.


----------



## mamaof3cowboys (Feb 9, 2012)

im having the same problem. 

i can cut it out small and it works just fine then i enlarge it and it goes nuts

im wasting so much vinyl and not getting any of my orders out!

im using the original cord-
ive uninstalled and reinstalled-

shouldnt i just be able to go into LXI and use the font and just type it out and cut or do i have to do anything else special? 

just the other day i cut out two 2x4 signs with no problems and now today i go to cut out another and its all wack. ive spent all day in this room and still no luck... 

HELP!


----------



## wolfetrucking (Jun 12, 2012)

mamaof3cowboys said:


> im having the same problem.
> 
> i can cut it out small and it works just fine then i enlarge it and it goes nuts
> 
> ...


We too were having the same issues. Switching to the serial port fixed the issue. I understand what you saying about waisting vinyl I was getting so frustrated. You can remove your blade from the holder replace it with just "insides" of a basic bic pen. We bought a roll of Easel Paper for $2.50 at our local craft shop and we would draw out our image on the plotter before cutting. Hope this saves you some money!


----------



## mamaof3cowboys (Feb 9, 2012)

It was the cord


----------

